# Mount Show & Tell 2008!



## Rick Acker

Happy New Year Everyone! Mount Show & Tell 2007 was the biggest thread of the year in the taxidermy forum with over 5 thousand hits. So lets start off the new year with a new batch of new mounts that you would like share with everyone. I've got some pretty cool birds from customers this past hunting season that I'm looking forward to putting together...Including a feather perfect Canvasback, a Black/Mallard cross, Wood Ducks, Buff's, Quill Lake Canada a few banded birds and so many more...And, one of these days I'll finish up some of my own birds...Here's a customer Cackler that had a really shot up wing, but turned out decent. Now, let's see some mounts!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Outstanding bird work as usual Rick.

Customer coyote, "mousing".


----------



## Rick Acker

WOW...That yote doesn't look like a mount...It looks ALIVE! Love the action!


----------



## wirehairman

Both the cackler and 'yote are outstanding.

I may have to go try and call in a big dog, now.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Rick you should send him a Pheasant hiding, put him under that coyote, it would be a sweet mount!

Both look awsome!

I am really looking forward to seeing the Buff! Hope he turns out awsome, im sure he will.


----------



## ndwaterfowler

I love that cackler mount Rick, the feather detail is awesome! timberland, that mount looks unbelievably real, great job!

Chris


----------



## Trapper62

This is a my first mount in a few years and is not in the caliber of the others I see here but thought I would share it. My 13 year old son shot this with the second day of archery season and we decided to mount it because it was in velvet.

It is mounted on a Rinehart off-set, semi-sneak form.


----------



## Rick Acker

Nicely done...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Nice mount. When I get home I will take a pic of my first bow buck that looks really similar to that one!


----------



## Rick Acker

Here's a Green Bean mount!


----------



## ndwaterfowler

I love that pose! Another great job bud, can't wait to bring it home!

Chris


----------



## nytrapper16

heres my surf scooter i just got back from the taxie


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Nice looking bird, thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Customer's roadkill fox.


----------



## Labs_4_Life

I got these beauties back from Rick about a month ago. Thanks again, Rick!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Cabin Fever Yet? Replica bass recently finished for a customer.


----------



## Rick Acker

Hey Labs...good to see you postin' up. Here's another Rooster!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Great rooster Rick. Very well done.


----------



## Rick Acker

I like the fan'd tail on that rooster. NICE work!


----------



## Springer

Millerman mounted this up for my cousin's son who shot this guy last fall, he got activated in January and will be home this weekend for a few days before they ship out overseas so he will get a little surprise from dad this weekend. He doesn't know that his dad was doing this.


----------



## dakotabirdmounts

Here's a few mounts I have completed.


----------



## Rick Acker

I like your deadmount! Here's a Rooster I recently put together with some different markings. The chest is brown instead of purplish, the scaps are light brown instead of brown and the tail is light yellowish. I really like the markings on this bird. I don't think the customer even noticed, because he didn't mention anything. It was a nice surprise!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Great job on those wattles. Feel free to let me in on any "wattle secrets"


----------



## ac700wildcat

Here is what I ended up with. The guy that did the mount for me is still in the process of learning and only charged me for materials.


----------



## crewhunting

All very nice mounts keep them coming.


----------



## nomrcy

My bear rug and euro mule deer from 2007. The bear was a surprise chocolate. I shot him in the pouring rain and never did see a dry skin. He has chocolate colored fur mixed in with the black-looks pretty cool.


----------



## dtlwheels

can they be mounts that were bought from other people? i got a green mutation ringneck pheasant from a gunshow a couple years ago


----------



## Rick Acker

Post it up!


----------



## ND trapper

Rick, your birds are great! The wattles on that rooster look awsome. Care to share how you do that? :huh:


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Spring is here and the fish are starting to roll in. Here is a customer's skin mount.


----------



## Tyrant

timberlandtaxidermy said:


> Outstanding bird work as usual Rick.
> 
> Customer coyote, "mousing".


I love the coyote !! Have you seen a Coyote in defence mode with the back arch and tail between the legs ? I used to want one of those mounts till I saw this one.

Good work


----------



## Rick Acker

ND trapper said:


> Rick, your birds are great! The wattles on that rooster look awsome. Care to share how you do that? :huh:


Good clean living...LOL I really don't do anything special. Caulk and an artificial head...I don't use gas on my birds, so my wattles don't dry so fast...That might help a little!

Here's a Mallard / Black that I mounted for a customer on this forum from Minnesota!


----------



## ND trapper

Rick Acker said:


> Good clean living...LOL I really don't do anything special. Caulk and an artificial head...I don't use gas on my birds, so my wattles don't dry so fast...That might help a little!


Thanks Rick.








[/quote]

Nice, very nice.


----------



## stuffer




----------



## ND trapper

timberlandtaxidermy said:


> Spring is here and the fish are starting to roll in. Here is a customer's skin mount.


Love that Crappie! Nice smooth mount and beautiful paint job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matt Jones

Well, here's my conribution...a Catahoula swimming ringer...


----------



## DeltaBoy

Jones -

The mount looks great - nice work!


----------



## Rick Acker

MJ, you diver swattin' fool...Love that little guy. Here's a big boy I put together recently. I'm bringing him out to western North Dakota this weekend for a customer...Thanks for checking out!


----------



## fishstuffer

54inch -27inch girth- 46lb 8oz muskie..








stringer mount... 20lb+ pike... 
























repo








skin mount cast head.









this is a repo smally for a bass clubs traveling trophy each winner of their 6 or so tournys gets to take it home till the next tourny..and gets there name on it.. and the angler of the year gets to keep it..


----------



## averyghg

spectacular detail work on the fish :beer:


----------



## WingDinger

Nice mounts everyone! Im excited to try my hand at the art of taxidermy this fall.


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Customer bowkill that had partial velvet.


----------



## Rick Acker

Very purrrty! Nicely done!


----------



## MSG Rude

Wow!! This is my first fora'y into this forum...WOW!! There is some very beautiful pieces here!

The reason that I am llurking down here is because I am getting my very first ever mount done of my walleye from this year. I have never done anything like this and was trying to garner information.

The walleye I have is 26" and was frozen right away. It has a lot of meaning to me but I won't get into it here. I was told it would be about 350.00.....is this right for this, Fargo/Moorhead/West Fargo area? What do I need to ask or look for for a taxidermist?

Any pointers for a cherry on this?

Thanks folks,

David


----------



## roostman

Msg Rude, call Bill Kitzman, fish are his thing when it comes to Taxidermy, he does a great job on fish.


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Prices are going to be all over the board. I would get 234.00 for a skin fish that size. You can visit http://www.timberlandtaxidermy.net/fish.htm for examples of my fish mounts. Whomever you choose, be sure to view samples of their work to insure you will be satisfied when you get yours back. Congrats on a great fish!!!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

By the way, nice work fishstuffer, the pike are fantastic. Here is a custom molded largemouth replica.


----------



## ND trapper

I just finished these two a little bit ago.


----------



## ksfowler

Nicely done. i really like the partial velvet buck by timberlandtaxidermy


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

ksfowler said:


> Nicely done. i really like the partial velvet buck by timberlandtaxidermy


Thank you


----------



## huntingdude16

Taken two years ago on a field shoot in SE ND, near Lidgerwood.

(poor quality, taken with camera phone)


----------



## Rick Acker

Here's a customer Harley piece.


----------



## DeltaBoy

Very Nice... :wink:


----------



## carp_killer

is the black/ mallard cross "rednek"s from this forum? i think he mentioned shooting one


----------



## rednek

> trapper_2 Posted: Wed Jul 30, 2008 11:15 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> is the black/ mallard cross "rednek"s from this forum? i think he mentioned shooting one


 1st page 2/3 down

rick i love that mount :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

it does look sweet. hopefully i will have a good looking gar mount and a few euro gar mounts to add to the 09 thread


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

This post has been dead for a while, so I thought I'd contribute.


----------



## ND trapper

Great work on the bear and the base!


----------



## goosetalk

My dad's deer. It's not perfect but IMOP its good for a 70+ year old taxidermist


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy




----------



## Rick Acker

Kind of like the way this one turned out...


----------



## Triple B

wow, you're work is some of the most exceptional i have see, and to top it off it keeps getting better and better! that little feller will look good next to my quills.


----------



## USAlx50

That Aluet is awesome! Is that yours Trip or Macs?


----------



## nomrcy

2007 Partridge Pair.


----------



## rednek

those are sweet lookin partrige


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Customer skin mount on habitat.


----------



## Rick Acker

Here's a Spec mount that I kind of like.


----------



## ndwaterfowler

I love that speck mount. Someday I hope to get one!


----------



## Drake Jake

i dont think one feather from ricks birds is incorrectly laid out. awesome work guys!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Fantastic work as usual Rick. You may have to give me some lessons. Here are a couple things that left the shop recently:

189" MO Whitetail


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Small Bobcat


----------



## varmit b gone

Love both of those. What was the spread on that bad boy.


----------



## ladyavian

wow awesome work everyone! fishstuffer, do you somehow keep the original color pattern like that? or do you hand paint it? FANTASTIC details.


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

varmit b gone said:


> Love both of those. What was the spread on that bad boy.


It was about 21 1/2" inside.


----------



## varmit b gone

Wow! Thats monsterous for a white-tail. :beer:


----------



## ghostbuster

i like how my deer turned out 
he looks really cocky


----------

